# Colnago C40HP or C50HP - Any differences in ride quality?



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Good day to all fellow RBR members,

Was offered a used C40HP, refer to the attached pic. 
size is 51.8cm toptube - horizontal. 

I'm still considering if i should go for it, or rather skip it (as the offered price is almost as expensive as a used C50, EP or EC). 

Appreciate if anyone here (especially users of Colnago C40/C40HP, C50HP) can comment on the ride feel/differences between the C40HP vs C50HP? 
As I understand the tubing profile of the C50HP is larger, with a 1 1/8inch headtube/larger diameter steerer, added with a higher modulus carbon fiber tubes. 

I weigh approx 128 lbs, enjoy long climbs. Looking for a smooth ride, yet reasonably stiff when it should be especially when tackling 25km climbs (10 - 14 percent). 
My main ride is a 2007 TIME VXRS ULTEAM. 
Not in the fancy for the current generation carbon bikes with "funny" shaped tubing, prefering the 'traditional tube/lugged profiles' of Colnago or TIME (pre RXR). 

The Colnago will be my 2nd bike, or 1st depending on its ride qualities in comparison with VXRS. 

Looking for a traditional geometry Colnago, preferably with a toptube of 52cm. 

Any comments will be appreciated.

Cheers!

PS: Boneman, thanks for the personal feedback. Appreciated.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.jordiferran.com/Colnago files/c40-vs-c50.htm

you're welcome


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@ Salsa_Lover

thanks for the link.
well, I've actually gone through Pez's comparison, though it's comparing the C40 B-stay with the C50HP which is a tad different.

http://bethelcycle.com/articles/colnago-c40-hp-bike-review-pg127.htm

so far I've heard nothing but praises for the C40HP :thumbsup: 
Nonetheless if C50 owners would chime in and give some of their valuable comments, it'll be great.
Additionally, a comparison between the C40HP with a modern frameset(s) is also welcomed.

Cheers.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have riden the following Colnagos

52s Extreme Power
custom 56 Extreme C
C40 with standard seatstays ( no b-stay )
C40 with b-stay

The C40 with standard seatstays ( no b-stay ) is by far the most comfortable with its larger rear triangle. great bike overall

C40 with b-stay follows on comfort, my build is Campy Record 10sp/Electrons, I compare this with the Extreme C on Dura Ace 7800/7850-C24-TU, this is a 55

The Extreme C is lighter and indeed better overall, but I would not put the C40 too far behind. my Extreme C is a custom with Freuler geometry though, even though is a 56 ( Freuler is used on larges frames usually) so probably is not so representative, it is more like a 54 (or 55) with a long top tube and higher head tube extension. So the rear triangle is smaller.

Actually I think if I would rebuild the C40 on 7800/DA Tubulars, it would be close to the quality of the Extreme C. the extreme would be stiffer though.

The Extreme Power is stiffer, ( sloping so smaller rear triangle, and thicker and harder tubes ) and you can feel the difference stiffness. i have this on DA 7800/7850-C50-TU.

I've never tried the HP or the C50 so I can't comment on that.

BTW now that I am riding the C40 on LX10 paint as my winter bike, I am spoiled. My Extreme C on EITA looks too plain


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a C-50 for five years now..love it and it would be a great addition to your Time.. I personally weight more than you so you should find the c 50 perfect... If I had only two bikes they would be my C-50 and the Time ulteam both perfect top of the heap frames. I will have one of the Ulteams when I find one my size..the C-40 I do not know.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@ciclisto, Salsa_Lover,

Thanks for the views.

Hoping the C40HP with its extra small size, 49cm C-C, 51.8 toptube..would ride the same as the C50HP.. 

Cheers!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

For heavier/larger people and in larger frame sizes, the C50 is noticably stiffer. At your frame size and weight, i doubt you would notice much difference. 

What you would likely notice is that the Carbon 75 fork is also stiffer than the Star. The 75 is quite stiff, to the point of harshness in some wheel combinations.In this case, the Star is a better match to the C40 than the 75 is to the C50 IMO.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

icsloppl said:


> For heavier/larger people and in larger frame sizes, the C50 is noticably stiffer. At your frame size and weight, i doubt you would notice much difference.
> 
> What you would likely notice is that the Carbon 75 fork is also stiffer than the Star. The 75 is quite stiff, to the point of harshness in some wheel combinations.In this case, the Star is a better match to the C40 than the 75 is to the C50 IMO.


I was going to say the same thing about the frame size. In smaller frames with smaller riders, like me on a 53cm traditional C50 weighing 150 now and 142 at racing weight, I don't notice any flex.

I researched this subject when I was thinking about a Colnago C40 in WC colors, but decided to go a different route with a Cristallo. Then, I finally bought a C50 in 2008. So far, the C50 is extremely comfortable compared to the Cristallo.

Ultimately, I don't think I would hesitate to buy a C40 unless you happen to be some seriously stocky body builder weighing in at 190 on a 5' 5" frame. If you are a climber with a thin build, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a C40. From what I read back in 2006, the main difference is stiffness in the front end of the C50 compared to the C40.

Regarding the forks, the Star fork weighs a good bit more than the 75. I have the Star on my Cristallo and the 75 on my C50. I believe the difference is 100+ grams. Overall, the Cristallo is still a harsher ride than the C50, even if the 75 fork is supposedly harsher than the Star. I just don't notice that between the two bikes because the C50 is really comfortable.


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

My 2 cents worth...

Get the C40HP. I've had one for 7 years now. I'm 31, 2nd cat racer, 165pounds. Its one of the best bikes I've ever ridden. it does everything, climb, descend, race with comfort and ease. The only time I've wished I was on something else is racing very tight crits.

Put it this way, I just built up a cannondale supersix HM(meant to be an awesome frame) with Sram and bb30(i gave into the tech hype), anyway I still ride the c40 more. Sure the cannondale is stiffer and a bit lighter but theres something about the c40. I've just bought new campy chorus 11 and am hoping to get the c40 resprayed to give it some new life. Its a bike I'll never sell....

You wont regret it!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*thanks guys*

@fabsroman, HandyAndy,

frameset/fork is on it's way to Tokyo, Japan.

been longing for a traditional geo Colnago since my early riding days, hope this purchase will make a convert  

Cheers!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

HandyAndy said:


> My 2 cents worth...
> 
> Get the C40HP. I've had one for 7 years now. I'm 31, 2nd cat racer, 165pounds. Its one of the best bikes I've ever ridden. it does everything, climb, descend, race with comfort and ease. The only time I've wished I was on something else is racing very tight crits.
> 
> ...


By any chance, do you race in MABRA? I saw a Cat 5 racing with a C40 about 3 or so years ago and he looked pretty fit. Figured it would only be a matter of time before he was a 3. Of course, I thought he was nuts for racing a C40 in the crits around here. Any chance this is you?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Maverick said:


> @fabsroman, HandyAndy,
> 
> frameset/fork is on it's way to Tokyo, Japan.
> 
> ...


I think you are going to love it. Hopefully, your pocket book can afford the love affair. LOL

Edit to add: Post some ride reports once you get it and let us know how you like it.


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

no, not me. I'm in the UK. Tell you one thing, every year I go and do a race in the Italian Dolomites called Maratona Dles Dolomiti. 140km with 4000m of climbing. Most beautiful ride in the world(google it) and riding the C40 there is just absolute bliss!140km, full road closure bombing it down 10km climbs using the entire road = awesome!!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

finally, my first Colnago.

frame arrived 4days ago..

in excellent condition  

cheers!


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Wow!*

Congratulations! That is a beautiful bike!!!

I had a C40 but sold it for a C50. I actually liked the C40 better...

Texbike


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2009)

I've test ridden two C-50 w/ dura ace & Campy, Extreme-C w/ Campy record 10 speed, but each test was under an hour, so I can only comment my C-40 - non B-stay w/Campy 10 Speed that I own and ride,I believe that the C-40 is by far one of the best rides still out there. With much acclaim in Europe, it is still a sought after model. It seems to me that it set the high standard for the Colnago carbon bikes and is the one that most others are compared to. It took me a while but I personally love the straditional rear seat stays vs. the B-stay as it gives you a bit of the 'old school' look. 

Good luck on which ever one you choose as they are all beautiful bikes!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Maverick said:


> finally, my first Colnago.
> 
> frame arrived 4days ago..
> 
> ...


That thing is going to be awesome and look awesome. It already looks stunning right there. That was the first Colnago that I tried to buy back in 2006. I was bidding on a C40 in that color scheme on e-bay and ended up losing out on it.

What components are you going to put on it?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys.

@fabsroman,

the C40 HP will be equipped with Campagnolo 11 groupset.
most likely a Record 11, with Deda shallow drop handbars and ITM Millenium stem.
anyway, please feel free to give any suggestion(s).

cheers!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That will be a great bike, congratulations.

Remember the Colnagos are better fitted with little or no spacers at all and long stems


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

noted.
is the 110mm ITM stem acceptable?  
(looking for one with a -17deg, not sure if it's available)

cheers!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Maverick said:


> noted.
> is the 110mm ITM stem acceptable?
> (looking for one with a -17deg, not sure if it's available)
> 
> cheers!



-10 degrees 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ITM-Millenniu...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item5192dc87ac


a 120 or 130 would be better though


----------

